# 2015 HSS724T (16.5" Bucket Height)



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

I've recently inherited an HSS724T in great condition. I believe it's an early model (2015, when HSS blowers first came out) as the bucket height is 16.5", and I believe after 2015 they increased the bucket height on the HSS724's to the same height as larger models (approx. 21"). Does anyone know why Honda made this change? Is the 16.5" bucket considered a design flub? thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

If you're in Canada, the transitional HSS machines likely still used the older HS auger housing size. You can tell those because they have the joystick chute control but the headlight is on a stalk, rather than integrated into the cover, and the rear skids are the older style. All the "true" HSS machines have the 21.7" high auger housing, and many of us added the extension for even more height. Based on the "HSS724T", I'm guessing you're in Canada, so you may be able to order the extender here (currently showing out-of-stock): https://www.esfdirect.com/en/catalo...nowblower-extension-honda-hs624/category/137/
If you follow that link, there's a search function to find if your local store has it in stock.
UPDATE: I sent a message to Tony Sak (he is [email protected]) to see if he has a 24" available.


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

My 2013 HSS724 vs 2018 HSS724


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

Fortech1977 said:


> My 2013 HSS724 vs 2018 HSS724


hey, I'm in Newfoundland as well. Cheers.

My HSS724 is very similar to yours (I don't have the joystick chute control, it's the crank and lever type). I haven't had a chance to use it yet, how are they in the deep wet snow we often get?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rob64 said:


> hey, I'm in Newfoundland as well. Cheers.
> 
> My HSS724 is very similar to yours (I don't have the joystick chute control, it's the crank and lever type). I haven't had a chance to use it yet, how are they in the deep wet snow we often get?


 @*Rob64*, if you don't have the joystick, then you must have an older HS724, not an HSS724. Totally different machine & made in Japan, not the USA. Does it look like this?


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

tabora said:


> Rob64 said:
> 
> 
> > hey, I'm in Newfoundland as well. Cheers.
> ...


Hmm can’t see your photo. It looks just like this:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rob64 said:


> Hmm can’t see your photo. It looks just like this:


learn something new everyday if that is a HSS model. Canada is different I guess. some machines are built in Japan and some in U.S. and have different designations ?

I have an older 724 and it's a HS .


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

Rob64 said:


> tabora said:
> 
> 
> > Rob64 said:
> ...


HSS724 is stamped / printed on side of bucket, and serial number is SBJJ-xxxxxxx....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rob64 said:


> HSS724 is stamped / printed on side of bucket, and serial number is SBJJ-xxxxxxx....


 That sure looks like a HS724TC... The SBJJ prefix seems to be a very early transitional variant that is mostly HS724 and only has a couple of features of the HSS724. Does yours have the foot pedal auger height adjust or the thumb lever? Gas strut? Steering triggers?


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

tabora said:


> Rob64 said:
> 
> 
> > HSS724 is stamped / printed on side of bucket, and serial number is SBJJ-xxxxxxx....
> ...


Has the hand / thumb lever, gas strut, no steering triggers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rob64 said:


> Has the hand / thumb lever, gas strut, no steering triggers.


 Very interesting! It looks like the gas strut release trigger is on the right side where the right steering trigger is on current HSS machines. Definitely a crossbreed between the HS & HSS machines. I'm sure you'll enjoy it! Let us know if you add the auger housing extension.

If you're tall, there's an easy mod to move the chute crank up to the level of the other controls:


----------



## Rob64 (Jan 28, 2020)

tabora said:


> Rob64 said:
> 
> 
> > Has the hand / thumb lever, gas strut, no steering triggers.
> ...


Thank you very much for the info / help. Cheers!


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

Rob64 said:


> hey, I'm in Newfoundland as well. Cheers.
> 
> My HSS724 is very similar to yours (I don't have the joystick chute control, it's the crank and lever type). I haven't had a chance to use it yet, how are they in the deep wet snow we often get?


The older style such as yours is much better for the wet snow you get on the East Coast. You shouldn’t have any issues


----------

